# Skull Wedding Cake



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone planning a wedding?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing what bakers can do with cakes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome cake!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My cousin is, although that would probably make her cringe On the other hand, I think that it is a really cool cake.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

its beautifully done. I love it


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Gorgeous cake


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG! That is too cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kind of funny to see skulls on a wedding cake but it really goes with the wedding pledge! The cake design with all the little embellishments is really stunning.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I like skulls, but not severed head cakes. Look up, "Dip Head," from, "America's Funniest Home Videos," and you'll see why. I saw it at a young age. It's on YouTube.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG, I just remembered hearing about this cake earlier. My favorite color is orange and my mom has always wanted me to get married at Halloween so that we can do a wedding around a Halloween theme or at least the reception. Ive always thought it was a crazy idea but this is pretty cool. not planning on getting married any time soon.


----------

